# Trying to find a 1" Tandem fork...



## maxants (13 Sep 2016)

Hello,
I'm trying to get a hold of a tandem fork for my cargo bike - I bent the last fork with my 90mm drum brake carrying 80kgs. I'm trying to get a tandem fork as I'm hoping it will survive the frequent heavy stops.


The thing is, the steering tube on my current fork is 1", and I have 700c wheels.Finding a tandem fork that will fit my bike is proving to be pretty tough....

Does anyone know of any forks I might be able to look for that could be used for my bike? 
Many thanks,
Max


----------



## steve50 (13 Sep 2016)

There's a few for sale on ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_o...S0&_nkw=1"+threaded+road+Tandem+fork&_sacat=0


----------



## maxants (13 Sep 2016)

Thanks, but none of those seem to be tandem forks. Only forks I have managed to on ebay find are the Schwinn tandem blade forks from the US ebay, but these are supposedly very week if they are twisted or hit side on. I suppose may have to settle for one.


----------



## the snail (18 Sep 2016)

Have you tried SJS?


----------



## maxants (22 Sep 2016)

Thanks, but yea. SJS have some lovely Thorn forks - but all in 1 1/8.


----------



## 4cranks (20 Oct 2016)

You could try any traditional frame builder who has a track record for building tandems. They should be able to make anything.

Try Vernon Barker Cycles (probably cheapest and most obliging), Mercian or Bob Jackson.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2016)

@maxants give Lee Cooper a shout or e mail i am sure he could make some for you


----------

